# ASUS FSB800 Prescott 800 Fails to post - 3 beeps - HELP!!!



## thehurlster (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello,

I have an FSB800 Prescott 800 ASROCK Motherboard P4HT, I have dismantled it to the bare essentials, (cpu, motherboard, powersupply, fan, ram, videocard (onboard)) and when I turn it on I have no video, and no post just 3 beeps. I have tried removing the ram and replacing with known good ram and still no good. I am about to pull my hair out. I have installed an additional video card to check that and still the same error! Please anyone have answers?? No signal just three beeps!!!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 18, 2005)

3 beeps is generally RAM related although I suppose it could be a mainboard problem. Keep trying out more RAM until you are satisfied that it is not the answer. Make sure that the RAM you do try is totally compatible.


----------

